# Help with website/business set up



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

DH and I have a home based kitchen and we are converting to a commercial bakery here on site. We would like to use our existing website and add a shopping cart to sell over the internet and take Paypal for payments. Does anyone have a shopping cart on their website and how do you go about setting this up on an existing website? 

We will sell homemade granola, cookies, candies and chocolates, etc, etc. Thanks for your help!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

luvrulz said:


> DH and I have a home based kitchen and we are converting to a commercial bakery here on site. We would like to use our existing website and add a shopping cart to sell over the internet and take Paypal for payments. Does anyone have a shopping cart on their website and how do you go about setting this up on an existing website?
> 
> We will sell homemade granola, cookies, candies and chocolates, etc, etc. Thanks for your help!


I will have my hubby look at your site this evening or tomorrow, we are having a houseful of guests suddenly, my sons band is performing, fun! Hubby has set up different shopping carts over the years, I have two right now on different sites. They allow up to 20 listings of different items for $10 a month and have the paying option included in that. I will see if your site as it is can have it added or what he can suggest for you. I will write you a pm and tell you what he suggests, I am happy to help out a fellow HTer!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

We use ZenCart, haven't had a problem. There's a bunch of tutorials if you search Google for "ZenCart tutorial" or "how to use ZenCart"


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

paypal has a shopping cart, buttons you add to an existing site. tedious if you have lots of items.

https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?...D=developer/e_howto_html_paypal_shopping_cart


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Check with your host. They usually have an e-commerce solution to help. The host I use for a few of my clients have at least 5 solutions and 2 of them utilize PayPal.


----------

